

IEEE brings white space Internet one step closer, we almost felt a twinge - aditiyaa1
http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/27/ieee-brings-white-space-internet-one-step-closer-we-almost-felt/

======
scythe
I'm certainly not the only one who read that and thought "y'know, it'd be nice
to set that up in the first world". If you can provide 22 Mbps connections to
a large area wirelessly, you have a business model, right? Plus, it requires
laying/leasing almost no cable.

~~~
wmf
You have a pretty marginal business model, because each customer gets less
than 1 Mbps and thus is not willing to pay very much. And as cheap as the
towers are, they're still expensive enough to eat up your revenue.

~~~
scythe
>because each customer gets less than 1 Mbps

I don't follow? Each tower can presumably broadcast multiple access points.

~~~
wmf
Press releases always quote the total sector bandwidth, and at long range
there tend to be a lot of customers per sector. Due to the narrow channels and
good propagation, 700 MHz white spaces may end up being worse than 2.4 GHz.

